
Predicting FIFA World Cup 2018 Using Machine Learning - grdmuriuki
https://medium.com/@itsmuriuki/predicting-fifa-world-cup-2018-using-machine-learning-dc07ad8dd576
======
JesusTheGod
I know next to nothing about ML but aren't the conclusions wrong? I mean if
the chances of one team are 0.7 and the other team of 0.3 the prediction is no
that the former wins but that the it wins with 0.7 probability.

Also, shouldn't the probabilities be carried over to next stages of the
competition? So rather then getting one winner we would get probabilities for
each team winning the World Cup?

